# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  FF  91, electric car, Faraday Future Inc., Gardena, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Faraday Future Inc.

Home page - ff.com/us/ff-91

----------


## Airicist

Flagship vehicle reveal

Streamed live 7 hours ago




> Join us during the live reveal of our flagship production vehicle alongside the start of CES2017.
> 
> Held at the Pavilions at World Market Center in Las Vegas, this event showcases our vision for the future of sustainable, connected mobility.

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future's FF91 car announcement in 7 minutes

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Faraday Future finally revealed its first production car, officially dubbed the FF91, tonight at CES 2017 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

FF91 glitching at Faraday Future event

Published on Jan 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future FF 91 | CES 2017 reveal | Key moments

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Watch highlights of Faraday Future's unveiling of its flagship vehicle: the FF 91.
> 
> Intelligent, electric, autonomous-ready, and connected across your ecosystem of devices, the FF 91 is ushering in the next generation of sustainable luxury mobility.
> 
> Experience key moments from this CES2017 keynote reveal event. See the FF 91 effortlessly park itself, accelerate from 0-60 MPH in 2.39 seconds, and learn about its design language.

----------


## Airicist

FF 91 | A new breed of electric vehicle

Published on Jan 7, 2017




> A first look at the Faraday Future FF 91. Aerodynamically crafted and aesthetically unmistakable, our first production vehicle is a singular convergence between otherworldly form and interconnected function.

----------


## Airicist

Faraday Future FF91 impressions!

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Self Driving and 0-60 launch in the Faraday Future prototype!

----------


## Airicist

FF 91 | Never worry about parking again

Published on Jan 30, 2017




> Inside look at our Autonomous Driving Ride demo led by Hong Bae, Faraday Future Director of ADAS & Self-Driving, at the #FF91 VIP Prototype Ride event at #CES2017. Our goal is to remove the stresses and time associated with parking congestion.

----------

